# faverate airgun caliber



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

*faverate*​
177743.75%2016.25%22850.00%2500.00%other00.00%


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

since they deleted my last on I thought I would try again


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

you spelled favorite wrong lol


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

scottjes000 said:


> since they deleted my last on I thought I would try again


I hope you got my message, I wanted you to start it over.

I may be 59 in a couple of days, but I still have air rifles. I don't get into them enough to have a favorite, I have an old Sheridan Blue Streak which is 20 cal. I also have an old pump up Crossman pistol in .177, and a Gamo P23 .177 that shoots lead BB only. I can rack 10 shots off in about three seconds with it. It's for neighborhood dogs that don't understand they shouldn't be in my pond killing my fish, trying to bite me in my own back yard, tipping over my grill, completely chewing boards off my deck to get at cottontails, whizzing on everything in sight, and fertilizing the lawn everywhere.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

lol bad dogs........ if they bite you,you can shoot them with a real gun you know that way they wont bite you at all or bother you :lol:


----------



## gas man (Apr 11, 2007)

i bought the gamo viper express and some shotgun pellets and it works awesome on neighborhood dogs. they keep pissin in my yard so i blast them and since it uses #9 shot it wont kill the dog but it will definatly screw his day up. but i tell you im itchen to just shoot him in the ear with a regular .22 pellet. i need to see the pink mist. it just gets me so hard to kill something that somebody loves.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

you might need a doctor or a therapist buddy thats a little scarey! why would you even want to do that thats really sick man i think you have issues in the head (no offence) its just that thats really messed up


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

its normal
people think im sick cause i want to kill kittys
they tore up my furs- 5 rabbits, they walk on the hood of the blazer with muddy paws and they get in my cage traps and set them off before i get a chance to get a **** in it
:sniper:


----------



## gas man (Apr 11, 2007)

hey squirrel sniper i have a neighbor who has 3 acres of land and 2 of the fattest ugliest dogs ive ever seen. and for some reason they only piss in my yard right in my rose beds with roses that are more than 20 years old and have won several awards. thats like going to a classic car show and throwing up inside every car there.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> it just gets me so hard to kill something that somebody loves.


Gas man, I think this is the line people are misunderstanding. My take is that you are bothered by killing something somebody loves. I agree. I also don't want to take out my frustration on a poor dumb animal when in most cases it is the owner that is the problem not the animal. 
Keep in mind you wouldn't want to say something on here today then see it quoted in an advertisement for animal rights tomorrow.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

gasman should be be expelled from this chat forum in another topic he explained how he killed a rabitt with a 
???unethical??? :lame: :dead: oke: uke: uke: uke:

edited by plainsman for content.

No reflection on you for this post, I'm just getting rid of all evidence of something PETA would love.


----------



## gas man (Apr 11, 2007)

Edited for content: Plainsman


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

yeah gas man you have issues and should be kicked off the site....
you kill inhumanely and talk about it on a public site and now you insult someone and and no offense man but i think you are like 6 or 7 by some of your comments and some of the stuff you are saying is messed up and gross and dont need to be mentioned on this site so please plainsman give him the boot


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

gas man said:


> hey scott blow my sac. and no plainsman it gives me a boner when i kill them. really you could hang a tire swing from it.


Say goodbye gas man. It shouldn't take long before you can not access this site.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

.........WHEW!!!!!! this is an interesting thread. I never thought I was going to read what I read. Gas man, no offense but I agree with the other folks here. I am a hunter and have been all of my life but I am also a animal lover and respect all animals wild and domesticated. Its kind of scary what you wrote.  
anyway, to get back on track, I have a crossman quest 1000 in .177 but I am waiting for a RWS 350 magnum in .22 to arrive. I've researched and found that many folks think that its the cats pajamans. It should be for the price that I paid for it!
p.s. scottjes000 you should learn how to spell lol Just teasing!!!


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

if you wanna get a cat outta your yard, use an airsoft rifle... one bb to the head will scoot that critter outta your yard..... That and they shoot a plastic bb, and no they wont kill the animal. Just really hurt them


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

:lol: I probably shouldn't write this BUT........ Me and a few of my friends have airsoft rifles and we like to shoot at each other and dodge teh bb's. Its alot of fun but they do sting a little especially when it is cold outside!!!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Estaban said:


> :lol: I probably shouldn't write this BUT........ Me and a few of my friends have airsoft rifles and we like to shoot at each other and dodge teh bb's. Its alot of fun but they do sting a little especially when it is cold outside!!!


Isn't that what they're made for? I've got an air soft pistol and the first day I had it my nieghbor and I took turns shooting eachother with it to see who had a funnier reaction.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I think that'swhat everyone does with airsoft guns, its just so fun!

my family plays airsoft war instead of board games.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

:lol: We also use Red Ryder bb Guns to shoot at each other but the rule is absolutly no face shots.


----------

